# Whats the most powerful processor my motherboard can run?



## chaz100

Hi, 

My motherboard is an ASUSTek Computer INC. LEONITE 5.00 and I was thinking of upgrading the processor, I know that I cannot run quad core but I was wondering what kind of dual core processors I could use.

I am currently using two cores at 1.86GHz, but was hoping to upgrade to 2.4GHz (or higher if possible.)

Also, which types of processors could I use (eg. E4600 etc)

Thanks for the help and sorry for my rather noobish lack of knowledge...


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Well, what CPU do you have _now?_ I googled for specs, didn't find any as I've reached my download limit and am speedlimited for one more week () but it appears that some people do have a quad on taht board.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

It should appear in the manual or at least on the box of the motherboard (if you kept them ). You could search on the Asus website for information.


----------



## chaz100

I don't have an awful lot of information because it's a reformatted computer that did not come with any manuals etc.

Belarc says I have this as a processor:

1.87 gigahertz Intel Core 2 Duo

I searched the Asus site but they do not seem to have any information of the motherboard.

EDIT: Ah, here it is:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...46&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=uk&lang=en&product=3344582

Looking at the processors it can run, would I be able to upgrade to this? http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp... "LGA775 Allendale" 2.40GHz (800FSB) - Retail

Thanks.


----------



## daisymtc

ebuyer is slightly cheaper
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135668


----------



## chaz100

daisymtc said:


> ebuyer is slightly cheaper
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135668



Thanks


----------



## daisymtc

Forgot to mention, E4700 should be the fastest CPU that Mobo could support.
http://www.tekheads.co.uk/s/product?product=608850


----------



## Dazzeerr

Yeah that motherboard will handle all the E4 processors


----------

